# new xtraction cars



## ho3taz

just went on the aw site and saw the new cars sorry im going to pass on these dont care for the choice in colors:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Most look pretty sharp to me -- a nice mix of '60s psychedlia going on in some of those designs. And I am ON the Sox & Martin and Dick Landy knock-offs. :thumbsup:










And the yellow Challenger in this pics looks a helluva lot like one I was planning on copying. 









I was gonna contact Hilltop's boys about some of his JEGS decals to copy this bad-boy:

















Now _THAT_ is cool!


----------



## bluerod

i did some of these cars years ago with the tjets now all you need is decals with these cars bob


----------



## cwbam

Scooby Dooby Dooby Dooooo!!!!!!! the Mystery Machine!!!!


----------



## AfxToo

I like most all of the new paint schemes and the fact that they are doing more of the 1969 Dodge Chargers. Woo hoo.

Keep 'em coming AutoWord.

No complaints here!


----------



## dlw

I think they look pretty cool. Hope they fixed the 4WD stance of the 70's Challengers. Some of the cars' paint jobs lookk 'Hot Wheels-ish' which look nics and could attract the kids.


----------



## rodstrguy

Not a Dodge fan, but these are winners except for the vipers. I'm sure some will like the Vipers too. Excellent group if you ask me.


----------



## T-Jet Racer

Everything but the Dodge wiper it just don't look like a viper sorry.


----------



## slotcarman12078

It looks to me like AW knows they have a hit with the drag racing crowd, and this batch sort of fits right in with that in mind. Most of this release are ready for sponsor decals, or are already equipped with 'em. Yes it would be nice to see some new bodies, though I didn't expect to see any because of the other new bodies they've just done. Just hit me... have they made any Ford Xtractions? Hmmm........


----------



## Super Coupe

I think they made 3 x-traction Fords, Baja Broco,Torino and the Ford GT 40.
>Tom<


----------



## micyou03

Love both Challengers and the red/b/silver Charger. These three are must haves for me. When are they coming out?


----------



## micyou03

The r/w/b RR is awesome too. And I would get the Daytonas if they didn't have the engine blowers sticking out of the hoods.


----------



## ParkRNDL

Funny, I usually prefer factory stock street versions, but I really like this release except the Vipers. If you had described the Daytona with the stars and stripes to me without a picture, I'd have said it sounded pig-ugly, but in execution I really like it for some reason.

Hey, that orange Challenger with the blue and yellow graphics... is that based on a 1:1 drag car?

--rick

edit: hey, is that Superbird (oops i meant Daytona, I know, I know) also based on a 1:1? Reminds me a lot of this:

http://slotcarcollectibles4.homestead.com/files/TP_wrb_noglass_Superbird1.JPG

edit again: hey, i can edit! thanks Hank! :wave:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I got to get a few of those myself!!! RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I think they looks great. Wish I had seen this sooner. I just started a 4gear Sox & Martin Cuda.

About the stance. The original looks kinda 4WD-ish, so I'm fine with that.










They all look good to me, except for the Supra.


----------



## buzzinhornet

I too like the Xtraction offerings this time around.:thumbsup: Looks like I'm not the only one. Still waiting for Tom to adapt the Super lll 05 Mustang GT for the Xtraction chassis.


----------



## WesJY

they all look sweet to me. i just wish they would do the flame job on all mopars!! 

Wes


----------



## T-Jet Racer

WesJY said:


> they all look sweet to me. i just wish they would do the flame job on all mopars!!
> 
> Wes


Most Mopars do the flame job on themselves!!LOL! I just couldn't resist that one Wes!


----------



## WesJY

T-Jet Racer said:


> Most Mopars do the flame job on themselves!!LOL! I just couldn't resist that one Wes!


LMAO!!!! 

Wes


----------



## Omega

Can't wait for these, out of the 12 I will be getting 6 for sure maybe 8

Dave


----------



## Dak38

Has anyone seen the next release of the 4 gear models? (if you were complaining about the flames......)

http://www.autoworldhobby.com/products/4gear/


----------



## Pomfish

Well, Y'all wanted cheap chassis, here ya go.
Because the ghetto paint schemes on these 4 gears will not sell and they will be forced to dump them.
YeeHaa!


----------



## ho3taz

omg who came up with the next 4 gear idea


----------



## ho3taz

i have to admit i do like the yellow challenger:wave:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Oooooooooo - my eyes my eyes! 

A little warning next time would be much appreciated, Thanks.:freak:


----------



## Gear Head

WTF. Those paint schemes make them look like toys. Oh wait.....uh...

Can't wait till they're "dumped", I need some 4 gear chassis'

On the brighter side, I find all their chassis' to be getting better and better.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Dak38 said:


> Has anyone seen the next release of the 4 gear models? (if you were complaining about the flames......)


Are these for Easter?


----------



## NTxSlotCars

The Wht/Bl hearse looks okay. I have a jar of Pinesol waiting for the rest.

Hmmmmmm..... cheap chassis......


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

NTxSlotCars said:


> Are these for Easter?


Early Halloween release...RM


----------



## T-Jet Racer

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Early Halloween release...RM


LOL!!


----------



## T-Jet Racer

The bus with graffiti is pretty good in yellow!


----------



## Pomfish

T-Jet Racer said:


> The bus with graffiti is pretty good in yellow!


If they are going to screw up the paint on the bus, why didn't they make a Partridge Family bus?
Would sell like hotcakes.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

That pic has to be photoshopped. 

Can't be


----------



## Super Coupe

See what happens when ya leave your car out on the streets.
>Tom<


----------



## racer8nut

I like what auto world is doing with there cars. i have collected many of them myself and believe me I am not complaining. I wish they would bring out some racing bodies either in a gt series, prototype bodies or vintage liveries. Playing with the panckae motors cars are fun for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Omega

Who was smoking what?  Guess I will be saving my money for the release after that one.

Dave


----------



## noddaz

*I find them somehow...*



Dak38 said:


> Has anyone seen the next release of the 4 gear models? (if you were complaining about the flames......)
> 
> http://www.autoworldhobby.com/products/4gear/


Unique.
That's the word...

Scott


----------



## slotcarman12078

I hereby dub this release.....Urban Legends!!! :lol:


----------



## LeeRoy98

*The answer to my dreams...*

Now I won't have to feel guilty about stripping the paint from a new body!!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## plymouth71

I'm hoping I'll be able to get some of those bodies cheap! Bring on the stripper, paint stripper of course!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I guess they would go good with this track....










http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=224225&highlight=neon


----------



## 22tall

Sadly that track no longer exists. Cam told me termites ate it away.


----------



## slotcarman12078

That is sad to read...If I recall right, he made some radically modified tracks for that layout...


----------



## Dak38

While surfing around the net tonight I found the following info:

SC249 Auto World Xtraction Release 10 Rat Fink (12) 
SC251 Auto World 4 Gear Release 8 Silver Screen Machines (12)
SC254 Auto World Thunderjets Release 10 Hot Rod Magazine (12)

I haven't been able to find anything else except what I've listed above, so I was wondering if anybody else has any extra info on these????


----------



## TUFFONE

I have no information but that is the most promising AW news that I have seen in a while. I have not bought any of their last few releases.


----------



## Marty

Dak38 said:


> While surfing around the net tonight I found the following info:
> 
> SC249 Auto World Xtraction Release 10 Rat Fink (12)
> QUOTE]
> 
> Where did you find that info?
> 
> Marty
> Marysville, OH


----------



## videojimmy

any pics yet?


----------



## Bubba 123

Dak38 said:


> While surfing around the net tonight I found the following info:
> 
> SC249 Auto World Xtraction Release 10 Rat Fink (12)
> SC251 Auto World 4 Gear Release 8 Silver Screen Machines (12)
> SC254 Auto World Thunderjets Release 10 Hot Rod Magazine (12)
> 
> I haven't been able to find anything else except what I've listed above, so I was wondering if anybody else has any extra info on these????


we can only hope these come 2 B......:thumbsup:
maybe AW is coming back 2 their "Senses" again:thumbsup:....

Buba 123 :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcarman12078 said:


> I hereby dub this release.....Urban Legends!!! :lol:


i agree joe, last several releases have been very disapointing...4 me anyways..

just keep making sacrifices 2 da' great slot car gods,
and Maybe, something w/ come out of interrest...

my feelings r that this hobby is mostly supported by us 'ol-timers....
so AW, "Humour" us ...:freak:

Buba 123 :wave:


----------



## torredcuda

1976Cordoba said:


> Most look pretty sharp to me -- a nice mix of '60s psychedlia going on in some of those designs. And I am ON the Sox & Martin and Dick Landy knock-offs. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the yellow Challenger in this pics looks a helluva lot like one I was planning on copying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was gonna contact Hilltop's boys about some of his JEGS decals to copy this bad-boy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now _THAT_ is cool!


Love all the Mopar stuff.Now the Graffiti cars  not for me.I agree this hobby is mostly older guys although the kids may like some of the more wild stuff,keep the vintage looking cars coming.


----------



## Dak38

Well this is where I found the info:

http://www3.omnimodels.com/cgi-bin/woi0097p?&P=SM&V=RDZ

If it does turn out to be true, my guess for one of the 4gear silver screen cars will be the ecto1 from ghostbusters.


----------



## ParkRNDL

hey wow! nobody mentioned that there's also a 12-car "Chevy Centennial" Thunderjet set coming out? between them and the Hot Rod Magazine set (and the XT Rat Fink set too), I wonder if there's any new bodies?

scouring the net as we speak for a list of cars...

--rick


----------



## Dak38

I thought that release was already mentioned before. There are some small pictures here:
http://badlhby.com/product_info.php?products_id=1390


----------



## ParkRNDL

Yep, sure enough. I never saw them before. Camaros, both generations of Novas, Impalas, Bel Airs. Nice. Looks like they're due before the Hot Rod ones, so probably no pics or info on that release yet...

thanks! :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## TBI

Dak38 said:


> I thought that release was already mentioned before. There are some small pictures here:
> http://badlhby.com/product_info.php?products_id=1390


Found this on there also, all kinds of cool stuff to look forward to! 



_*"RaceMasters (Tomy) showed, as always, new and innovative items. New LeMans cars will be available along with the cars promised earlier this year. Completely retooled track will make building a layout more fun and interesting as well. Watch for the revised controllers which will make racing out the box a much more enjoyable experience. Look out for an online track building tool which will be available next year on the afxracing.com website."*_


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## beast1624

I found the info Dak38 posted at HobbyLinc also:

http://www.hobbylinc.com/round2_ho_scale_slotcar_cars


----------



## TK Solver

Here's a good pic... http://badlhby.com/product_info.php?cPath=58_59_144&products_id=1220


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Sure like those early Nova's!!! Sure wish they would do a new wheel!!! Sure wish I had more money!!! Sure wish...RM


----------



## hefer

Thankfully...no blowers on this release.


----------



## Gear Head

hefer said:


> Thankfully...no blowers on this release.


Ah men


----------



## TBI

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Sure wish they would do a new wheel!!!


AW is definitely *way* overdue for some different wheel styles! :freak:


----------



## tjd241

*All repaints or...*

... are there any new body styles in their Tjet Release 9 ?? Don't really follow as closely as I used to and these look familiar.


----------



## Dslot

> _"RaceMasters (Tomy) ... Completely retooled track will make building a layout more fun and interesting as well."_


_

... ruh-roh ..._


----------

